# Red Hill Brewery



## Screwtop (11/9/05)

Tried this MB in May this year. Have a great Wheat Beer and a nice deck where light meals are served.


----------



## Aarleks (11/9/05)

They also grow their own hops. 



"Red Hill Brewery" said:


> The Red Hill Brewery is unique as we have our own
> hopyard onsite and organically grow all our own hops
> for use in our beers. We use the whole hop flowers,
> dried here in Red Hill, in the brewing process.
> ...



Gotta respect that. :beerbang: 

Cant wait to try their beers.

Check 'em out: Red Hill Brewery


----------



## neonmeate (12/9/05)

i had the wee heavy, it was a decent belhaven type number. and no infection issues, unlike a few victorian micros i could name!


----------



## bindi (12/9/05)

Hey 'screwtop' is that who I think it is? welcome to this site :beer: If it is, ring me I have a new mill ready to run.


----------



## Malnourished (12/9/05)

Yeah it's a top place with good beer (Golden Ale was my favourite) and really good food. I can see myself downing a whole lot of beers on that deck this summer...


----------



## Rex (20/4/06)

Hey there,

I visited the Red Hill brewery over the easter weekend with a bunch of mates who like beer but are not hard core AG brewers like me.

From my perspective it was both good and bad.

The Good was the beer! Which is important. And the bar girls were professional and friendly.

The Bad was that the food was served cold and pretty poor quality. 
The worse part was that after waiting almost 4 hours for a tour of the brewery, the chap who conducted it who was apparently the head brewer was totally disinterested in talking about anything more than the mega basic never brewed anything 30sec run down, and in fact when approached to talk in any detail said he was too busy and headed off to sip on his own pint in hand.

Anyway, needless to say I was mega disspointed in this attitude and would not recommend anyone waste the cost in petrol to drive there. But I do say try the beer.


----------



## NRB (20/4/06)

Friends of mine visited a few weeks ago and brought back a couple of six packs that we tasted on Good Friday.

Two tastings were conducted - the Weizenbock and the Strong Ale. Unfortunately both were well undercarbonated to the point of being flat and headless even when poured from a great height.

The Weizenbock was quite fruity with a strong alcohol presence, whilst the Strong Ale smelt strongly of rasberries and lacked any alcoholic warmth. Both were reasonable beers, just not anything to rave about.


----------



## Rex (21/4/06)

NRB said:


> Two tastings were conducted - the Weizenbock and the Strong Ale. Unfortunately both were well undercarbonated to the point of being flat and headless even when poured from a great height.
> [post="121691"][/post]​



Interesting, from what I gathered from the unfriendly brewer, the beers on tap which I had would have been force carbonated in the keg VS the bottled which would be naturally carbonated in the bottle. Regardless, it's pretty shit that you get under-carbonated beer for the price they charge.

Weizenbock was some seriously high alcohol, like 7.9% or soo! I though it tasted ok on tap. But it stupidly expensive, like $6.50 a pot!!!!!!

When you say the strong ale, I think you mean the "scotch" ale, which I really didn't like at all and thus didn't drink more than a small taste.


----------



## Trev (21/4/06)

I had quite the opposite experience.

My wife and I were in Melb for the games, and stayed one weekend with friends down that way. On the Saturday afternoon we took a run over there, via a few other sites, and managed to get there at about 4:40pm, when the place closes at 5:00pm :angry: 

The chap serving (Matt) was the brewer and we had a good chat about everything, but although he gave me a look at the insides of the brewery, there wasn't that much time. he didn't seem to mind taking the time at all. Wonder if it was the same guy?

I liked their Scotch Ale, I took a 6 pack with me that Matt dug out of the coolroom that had been sitting in there for weeks. It was properly carbonated.

The Wiezenbock was nice as well but the Weisse was a bit of a disappointment as even served from the tap it lacked that sharp carbonation bite. I spoke to Matt about that and he seemed to take it on the chin well, explaining that he hasn't been able to get the right carbonation into his kegs yet.

Their beer though is really priced right at the top of the range, and as nice as it was I'd have a problem paying over $20 for it again - and yes, the pots were expensive as well.

Trev


----------



## NRB (22/4/06)

Rex said:


> When you say the strong ale, I think you mean the "scotch" ale, which I really didn't like at all and thus didn't drink more than a small taste.



 yeah, that's what I meant, sorry for the confusion. I wasn't overly inspired by it either, but did drink the entire stubby flat as it was.


----------



## Gerard_M (6/4/08)

Dropped in at Red Hill this arvo for lunch & a couple of quiet beers. There was a good crowd in for lunch & everybody was given a run down of what beers were available. I had a sample of the Golden ale & Hefe, but the Hop Harvest Ale was my pick. Plenty of hops but not out of balance. I took a 6 pack of the Hop Harvest & Golden Ale to try out with some mates. Interesting to see how their bottle conditioning is going.
I hope to get back down that way later in the year, but next time I will take my golf clubs as well!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (6/4/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Dropped in at Red Hill this arvo for lunch & a couple of quiet beers. There was a good crowd in for lunch & everybody was given a run down of what beers were available. I had a sample of the Golden ale & Hefe, but the Hop Harvest Ale was my pick. Plenty of hops but not out of balance.
> I hope to get back down that way later in the year, but next time I will take my golf clubs as well!



Did they have their Scotch Ale available ? That is my fav.

Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (6/4/08)

Doc said:


> Did they have their Scotch Ale available ? That is my fav.
> 
> Doc



Doc 
It was there, but not the type of beer to enjoy over lunch on a sunny day, more a fire-side beer on a cold night.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## pmolou (11/4/08)

i went a while back just randomly with a mate when we wer down at the beach and tried the christmas ale and golden ale and after that both of us became homebrewers :super: 

so i was happy with it although before then all i had drunk was carlton and heinekins etc..


----------



## Fourstar (11/4/08)

Their Wheat and schotch are great!

Chrismas ale was quite interesting!

Gotta go down their and do the hop harvest!


----------



## BrenosBrews (11/4/08)

Their Imperial Stout is awsome! Can't wait for it to come out this year...I plan on buying a slab.


----------



## Duff (16/6/08)

Spent last Saturday at Red Hill for a few beers and lunch. Four beers on tap, Golden Ale, Weizen, Scotch Ale and Hop Harvest. Got chatting with the owner and brewer about their beers. All the beers were great, well worth a visit. Even scored a bottle of the upcoming Imperial Stout which is in the fridge chilling now. We had dinner in Mornington later that night and the restaurant even had the Golden Ale in bottles on the list, good to see the local beers getting a run around the area.


----------



## devo (16/6/08)

Duff said:


> Spent last Saturday at Red Hill for a few beers and lunch. Four beers on tap, Golden Ale, Weizen, Scotch Ale and Hop Harvest. Got chatting with the owner and brewer about their beers. All the beers were great, well worth a visit. Even scored a bottle of the upcoming Imperial Stout which is in the fridge chilling now. We had dinner in Mornington later that night and the restaurant even had the Golden Ale in bottles on the list, good to see the local beers getting a run around the area.



me and the missus popped in about a month ago and purchased a 6 pack of the Scotch ale. Nice drop!


----------



## Doc (20/8/08)

Has anyone in Sydney seen Red Hill Scotch Ale available in Sydney bottle shops ?
Particularly any of the CBD ones.
The Red Hill website doesn't show any NSW/Sydney distributors.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Fents (20/8/08)

doc give em a call or shoot em an email they are only to happy to help, maybe they know somewhere :

Phone (03) 5989 2959
[email protected]


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/8/08)

Doc - hope I'm wrong, but last I heard Red Hill were not going to bottle their Scotch Ale anymore.... or was it that they weren't going to keg it anymore?? It was one of the two

Dammit - I'm no help at all. Better revert to Fent's plan

Sorry


----------



## HoppingMad (20/8/08)

The Red Hill brewers are a clever bunch. 

Apparently in order to get their brewery permit in an area zoned 'rural' they had to grow hops for 4 years before they could get approval. That's dedication.

Have tried the Christmas Ale on tap at the Royston Hotel a while back (Richmond, Vic near Mountain Goat Brewery on a back street) - very unusual and fruity but nice. Quite like their wheat beer too, but am biased as love the wheats as a style.

Hopper.


----------



## Fents (20/8/08)

its all about that golden ale for me.


----------



## wakkatoo (20/8/08)

If you live near there you gotta set aside a day in march to go to their hop harvest where you help pick the hops. I am yet to attend one of these days but I've heard they are great fun (friends with one of the brewers but not affiliated with RHB  )


----------



## Wardhog (20/8/08)

Lunch at Red Hill, then dinner at the Pig and Whistle up there on Arthur's Seat. A mighty good day.

Last I heard the Pig and Whistle had been sold, I hope you can still get a pint of Pig's Arse to wash down a vindaloo..


----------



## Doc (20/8/08)

Heard back from Red Hill.

Not available in Sydney, but they can ship me a case.
So it is available still in bottles 

Doc


----------



## eric8 (20/8/08)

Doc said:


> Heard back from Red Hill.
> 
> Not available in Sydney, but they can ship me a case.
> So it is available still in bottles
> ...



hhmmm, want anyone to chuck in with you?


----------



## Doc (20/8/08)

Don't really want a case, and I wanted it for tonight as I'm off to a Whisky tasting.
Might skip it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## jimi (4/4/09)

I'm planning on swinging by this brewery in the next week. Anyone paid them a visit lately?


----------



## dj1984 (4/4/09)

the scotch ale is the only one i have tasted and its great, i have been trying to make a batch like it. 
Any one with a good palate know what malts they are using?


----------



## jimi (4/4/09)

From other comments on this thread it appears to be top beer and I'll be giving it a try. I'll see if the brewer is up for any Q and A to help you out DJ with some more accurate ideas


----------



## Hargie (4/4/09)

...The Scotch Ale at the Royston after Jaynes great beers at the "Goat" a couple o' weeks back was one of many highlights...as was the Holgate Choccy Porter...


----------



## brettprevans (12/8/09)

new newsletter is out





weizenbock...yummy. and on tap at Mrs Parmas. woohooo


----------



## Wolfy (27/2/10)

Just got this email about their upcoming 2010 hop-harvest:
----------
HOP PICKING IS ON
Harvest is on Tuesday 9th March, 9.30am sharp start.
We will be providing morning tea, lunch and afternoon tea and of course cold beer!
Please wear old clothes as hops are oily and may stain your clothes. Please also wear long sleeves as hops are scratchy, we will be providing gloves.
Bring along a camping chair and don’t forget your hat and sunscreen.
RSVP essential, limited places [email protected] or call 5989 2959

NEW EXTENDED HOURS
After a long wait we’ve finally got some extended hours so you can enjoy a few beers on the deck after work
Thursday – Sunday & Public Holidays 11am-6pm (7pm in daylight saving)
Also open Mondays in school holidays


----------



## brettprevans (17/4/10)

Heading here today. Will see if I can get a peak at the brewery. And of course have a few beers!


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

well we went to RHB..... was looking forward to a couple of hours eating and drinking. rocked up at 12:30 only to be told that they couldnt accomadate us. but if we wanted to stand and have a drink at the bar that would be ok. very dissapointed. since we couldnt eat, we starving and the missus didnt want to drink and not eat I quickly slammed down a tasting paddle of beers and left.

they must have had a lot of bookings that hadnt arrived as they didnt look busy.

anyways tasted:
golden - very avg. no where near as good as ive tasted previously
wheat - nice clove balance. enjoyable
scotch - no where near as good as previously. a little lifeless
hop harvest - best of all 4. enjoyed this.

was also very dissapointed that thye didnt have anything other beer on offer. no stubbies of the other brews etc. i was told to wait fot the 'secret stash' weekend. oh well, we went elsewhere and spent our $

took a few pics of their brewry for those interested. 








PS interestingl;y enough i asked about their yeasts (if they use or are looking at using house yeasts). I was told they just use generic smack packs because they enter their beers into compititions. I think he also made mention of needing reliability of yeast or something. seemed a bit of a cop out answer.

dont be put off going and visiting b/c of above review. I was just very dissapointed as I was looking forward to the visit and it failed to meet expectations


----------



## Fents (19/4/10)

yer they can be booked out pretty much every sat/sunday arvo mate. Its a small space and first in best dressed i reckon. I dropped past with rach about 3 weeks ago and the only reason we got a seat was the tshirt i was wearing at the time 

but yer dont be put off by it, heaps of people booking can only mean one thing, good food and good beer. they have always had mixed sixers for take aways so thats a shame you didnt get one.


----------



## brettprevans (19/4/10)

Fents said:


> yer they can be booked out pretty much every sat/sunday arvo mate. Its a small space and first in best dressed i reckon. I dropped past with rach about 3 weeks ago and the only reason we got a seat was the tshirt i was wearing at the time
> 
> but yer dont be put off by it, heaps of people booking can only mean one thing, good food and good beer. they have always had mixed sixers for take aways so thats a shame you didnt get one.


yeah as i said dont be put off. i was looking forward to the great food etc so was dissapointed. actually the beer wasnt great. the hop harvest was good though. a hoppy ESB. in the same territory as Hargreaves ESB i recon. 

the mixed sixer was still only the 4 beers you got on tap (cant remeber which 2 you got double of). oh well next time.

I tried the brewing card but it didnt work.....


----------



## komodo (19/4/10)

I was there a couple of weeks ago. Was so fricken busy it sucked ass. I've been a couple of times previously and had good food and some decent beers where as this most recent time I felt none of the beers were any thing special. I dunno if they had just been pumping out beers for the easter rush hour or what but I wasnt particularly impressed. 
I will definately be back though - hopefully on a quieter weekend and hopefully I'll be able to enjoy a few quiet beers and some tasty food. Their ploughmans platter / lunch used to be very good.


----------



## razz (19/4/10)

Shame you didn't book ahead cm2, the food has always been very good. We only live 20 mins down the road and whenever we go for Saturday lunch we book in early. Their beer is a little inconsistent but then again so is mine.  I think they had an imperial stout, or something similar last time I was there, very nice drop.


----------

